# m or f



## seheller (Oct 26, 2006)

i want to know if my piranha is a male or female..its been driving me crazy how do you determine this?


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

as far as i know you cant sex a fish unless they are breeding


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Piranha Guy said:


> as far as i know you cant sex a fish unless they are breeding


That is correct but it has been said that Females tend to be larger and more robust in the stomach than most males.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

agree 100%


----------

